# Will I do any damage?



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey gang,
Have had my raven black 03 TTC for about 6 weeks now and really wanna get rid of some general scratches, cobwebs, swirls etc so after following various threads have bought a mac from b&q and today bought some bits off cleanyourcar. 
Anyway, I bought some Menzerna Intensive Polish (PO85RD 3.02) which is the harsher version, Menzerna Final Finish (PO 85RD), the white compound pad and orange polishing pad plus some Collinite 476, also paid extra quid for next day delivery so very excited about the prospect of having them delivered tomorrow. HOWEVER, I have read so many places you need to practise on old scrap doors etc first (which I cannot do as no yard near) and the mezerna pad and polish meant to be quite harsh, so basically what are the chances of me damaging my paintwork if I get polishing tomorrow, given I have never used any of these before?
Cheers, a very excited Matty. 8)


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

What's a mac?

If you intend using a rotary polisher the possibility of damaging your paint work is high. You would be better off with an orbital, a PC or Megs 220 would see you safe. Audi (all german) paint work is very hard, you need to work the polish properly to get it right. If a mac is one of those two handled polishing things forget it, you won't generate enough power to remove the swirls etc.


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> What's a mac? quote]
> 
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?a ... earch=true
> 
> It's a DA sander which a number of forum members have recommended to use as a starter. It is heavily discussed in the present topic 'machine polishers'. 8)


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

It's not one I am familiar with to be honest, but looking at it and it's price it seems similar to the Halford's polishers and I doubt very much it would have the power to remove swirls and minor scratches from German paint work, if any.


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

To practice on a scrap panel is always a good idea, or someone elses car :lol: 
Always start with the least aggressive combo and work up.
Have any areas of your car been resprayed? these areas will be softer than the original paint. Oh and plastics are to be treated with care, dont let any heat build up.
Unless you are a complete loon then you will struggle to inflict any damage, its hard enough correcting light swirls.
I used the stuff you have, the orange menz is an agressive pad. I finished with a blue lake county and menz 4/10 cut 9/10 gloss (cant remember its number).
Colly applied by hand with a damp microfibre cloth. Two coats with an hour between application. I cleaned the paint prior to waxing.

Are you going to clay prior to machining? I washed the car first with fairy liquid to strip any protection away.
Have a look on detailingworld for kgs guides on machine techniques. [smiley=book2.gif]

Si


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

redsi72 said:


> I used the stuff you have, the orange menz is an agressive pad.


I thought the orange was the polisher and white was the agressive one? Not got any clay yet so wa just gonna give good wash first. What is the best speed to ave mac on? 8)


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

sirmattylad said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > I used the stuff you have, the orange menz is an agressive pad.
> ...


Correct  and yellow is the finishing one


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

[/quote] Correct  and yellow is the finishing one [/quote]

So would I use the yellow one for the finishing stuff I bought? 8)


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Correct  and yellow is the finishing one [/quote]

So would I use the yellow one for the finishing stuff I bought? 8)[/quote]

Yes.
The orange pad, whilst being a "polishing pad" IS agressive no two ways about it.


----------



## sirmattylad (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, just had a quick blast with the orange pad and didnt have any impact, so gonna unleash the whites ones on her ass tomorrow! Bring on the shine.... 8)


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

How did it go?
Photos?


----------

